# Fruitarianism



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

So I've just recently started a fruitarian 'lifestyle'. It's something that I've done once before without even realizing it as a detox.  My body feels 10X better on a fruit diet...more energy, etc.  Not sure how long I'll do this for, but I'm not 24/7 strict...I'm cheating on the weekend since food is so social--anyone else try fruitarianism?  For how long && how'd it go?


----------



## Junkie (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't do fruit exclusively as a meal everytime, but I used it as a breakfast detox for almost 2 weeks before I started a diet.

Its true that it makes you feel so much better - my skin improved significantly as well. That was a huge bonus. It literally gets rid of all the excess toxins and crap (so to speak lol) in your bowels. Gross yes, long run - its great.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I didn't do fruit exclusively as a meal everytime, but I used it as a breakfast detox for almost 2 weeks before I started a diet.

Its true that it makes you feel so much better - my skin improved significantly as well. That was a huge bonus. It literally gets rid of all the excess toxins and crap (so to speak lol) in your bowels. Gross yes, long run - its great._

 
I am going to look into this....  
How do you get your daily protien intake?


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

i'd suggest being careful consuming so much fruit. most fruits are extremely high in sugars which can have damaging effects on the body. people were built to be omnivorous which means you still need meat and vegetables to get what your body needs to run optimally.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2010)

You may be able to get a more balanced and varied diet by looking into a raw diet and still get similar results. Especially because you can still eat dessert and even a mock "pasta"  in the raw diet. I was really intrigued when Dr. Oz on Oprah talked about the "ape diet" experiment that was conducted in England. Basically, people were fed an ape's diet (11 lbs total of fruit, veggies, nuts a day) ... and over *12 days* they lost an average of 10 lbs each and lowered their blood pressure. 

It's awesome that you can do it and it's working for you, but I would definitely look at ways of making sure you are getting what you need and being safe either by doing some reading or consulting a doctor... we need more than fruit to be healthy =)

Books my friend has recommended:

Amazon.com: 12 Steps to Raw Foods: How to End Your Dependency on Cooked Food (9781556436512): Victoria Boutenko, Gabriel Cousens: Books

Amazon.com: Raw Food Made Easy For 1 or 2 People (9781570671753): Jennifer Cornbleet: Books


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 31, 2010)

^
10 pounds in 12 days??? Holy toledo I need to look into that!


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 1, 2010)

This may work for a short period but no way could i ever see this being healthy for any lengthy period of time.Actually to be honest i wouldn't recommend it for any length of time.Your body needs more then fruit.And I'm a firm non-believer in diets.Your not going to be feeling healthy for long.I believe the increase in energy is from the high amounts of sugar and vitamin C  your getting from all the fruit.Diets restricting you to a a certain food group alone are just not healthy.Sorry don't mean to sound preachy i just cant help but shake my head at these diets.Vegetarian and Vegan yes definitely.But strictly eating only fruit or only meat or only veg,no! lol But best of luck.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_^
10 pounds in 12 days??? Holy toledo I need to look into that!_

 
Yeah, the results were mind boggling. Especially because there is no way you can be hungry with 11 lbs of food each day to eat. Here is the article I found about it: BBC NEWS | UK | Magazine | Going ape


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 6, 2010)

How can you be full eating only fruit???


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_How can you be full eating only fruit???_

 
I imagine it has to do with just the sheer volume of the stuff you're eating. A medium apple has like 70 calories... imagine trying to eat like 5 or 6 of those for lunch. I might be super full, but I don't know how satiating it would be for me though.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I imagine it has to do with just the sheer volume of the stuff you're eating. A medium apple has like 70 calories... imagine trying to eat like 5 or 6 of those for lunch. I might be super full, but I don't know how satiating it would be for me though._

 
Ya...I mean, I need my protein lol, so I can't imagine this working for me.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

I just started raw eating and so far so good im keeping a diary on youtube though no one may see it I feel more accountable knowing someone might haha. I feel great!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

Protein can be found in many raw fruits and veggies. So if thats all youre eating youre really good to go!


----------

